
How teams using JIRA Software and Bitbucket release 14% faster - gitdude
https://blog.bitbucket.org/2016/04/05/how-teams-using-jira-software-and-bitbucket-release-faster-and-so-can-you/
======
yowza
And it means absolutely nothing.

